# Installing GDB?



## MissyC (Sep 2, 2004)

Hey,

I'd really like to use GDB (GNU debugger), I've downloaded it from the website etc, but can't seem to find any way of installing it, there doesn't seem to be a file to do that. I have a feeling it's not the kind of program you install in that way, as obviously you're expected to know a lot about computers to use it, but well I don't! So would anyone please enlighten me? I'd be very grateful. ::love::


----------



## Fusengammu (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi.  Assuming you're using OS X, gdb/gcc should be available on the Developer Tools CD.  Just install it that way, as Developer Tools (or whatever its called these days) installs other stuff like C include files and things necessary for compiling and debugging a program.  BTW, if you are in need of gdb, I'm assuming you already have gcc/g++ or some sort of compiler.  If you have those, you probably already have a gdb installed on your system.  Just type 'gdb' in the command prompt and remember to compile programs with the -g option to enable them to be debugged.


----------

